# Just wondering...



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok, so I've been thinking about posting this for a while... I'm just wondering how many of you folks do stuff for yourselves, as opposed to paying for the services... i.e., nails, hair, toes (for the girls), and preventative maintenance and labor on your vehicles, etc. I do my own nails, from start to finish.. this includes, glueing on the tips, applying the primer, acrylic, filing and buffing, then polishing. Saves me about $35-$40 every two weeks. I also do my own hair, trim the split ends when needed, wash, dry, condition, and occasionally highlight or color (aside from 2 mos ago when I highlighted, I haven't colored my hair since 2002)! I also do all the trimming and cutting for my family... my step-son, my hubby, my mother in law, used to do my mom's and my brothers' hair when I lived in Ga, as well as all my ex's hair... my ex-hubby used to have me trim and tape him up, then put an S-curl in his hair, my last two ex-b/fs used to have me give em fades and tape em up so they stayed lookin "so fresh and so clean clean"! I've done friend's nails for them, etc. I've also always done p.m. on my vehicles and my own labor since I started driving, I've replaced alternators, radiators, power steering pumps, fan belts and pullies, cv joints, done alignments, flushed radiators, changed fuel filters and pumps, replaced pwoer steering pressure hoses, brakes, plugged my own tires, changed entire wheel assemblies, changed transmissions out, and other fun stuff. I've even changed out stereos and speakers, took apart a stereo b/c it ate one of my Lil Wayne cd's (my favorite one too!), and put it completely back together! I've taken apart, cleaned and put back together the vaccum cleaner, the garbage disposal, dishwasher, and many other things in the house, as well! Lol! My motto is, why pay for something when you can do it yourself!? So, with that said, who else here does these same things, or similiar things to save money and time, and not be inconvenienced by labor charges, house calls, etc? I'm interested in hearing from you all!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

....i love clean houses! I just got finish cleaning, nothing better then hereing this after being ticked off cuz my sister think i'm gettin' nasty with her and i'm just drop dead tired tryna help after i just cleaned the whole how for my mother AND took out 32 trash bags


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

i dye and highlight my gf's hair. ive gotten pretty good at it over the years from previous ex's. i could french manicure as well ( i paint, so it was fun for me, a lot easier then painted neo-surrealistic ipressionism with acrylic on canvas), havent frenched in years though because i just wouldnt have the time, and ive already done it and got good, rather move on.

my hair i just shave at 0 length with a trimmer, see no need to go to a barber, shape up my beard ( keep it very very low, not even a beard) with a razor.

these last few months ive been venetian plastering many rooms in my house and it looks fantastic. grow my own veggies and flowers from seed, have been doing more over the past few years. im not exactly the Professor from Gilligan's island, but most things are more fulfilling when done yourself.










that being said, many other things are better to call in a professional. cable guy came in yesterday and hooked up three boxes in three separate rooms. i ordered the additional boxes months ago, figuring id buy the cable wire etc. and put them in my self ( extending them along the walls, through some walls, etc.) eventually i decided against it and it worked out in my favor. i figured i was going to be paying $160-$200 for the installation, i got along real well with the cable guy, gave him $30 from the beginning and he ended up detailing it as a repair because the dummies sent him down here under "repair" instead of installation. worked out in my favor. he ran stuff from outside, new wires, put it through walls, I gave him ana additional $20 in the end ( $50 altogether) and made a new friend. we will probably BBQ or have beers together soon. 
Plus he left his cell number and said call if there is any problems.... which cable guy does that!?!?!

anyway i'm rambling, i have to go spend some time with my girlfriend ( i made her out of coconuts, gum wrapper and electrical wires)


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol Oscar!! You're too funny! I have a friend who's a cable guy, but he lives down in Ga, and I'm here in TN now.. but he was great when I lived across the street from him... he'd come fix whatever was wrong at my mama's house, and we'd burn and drink together after he got home from work and on weekends, he'd bbq!! His wife was cool b/c she did hair and nails, and we'd all hang out together in the front yard. I'd get their kids off the bus if no one was home, and keep em til one of em did get home, and he helped me figure some things out that were wrong with my Jeep when I had it, and I'd help him organize his paperwork for all the calls and installs he went on. We'd play with the kids, and I always played with his bitch, Peaches... a beautiful little bully-type APBT! Helped him with training and grooming her. I never charged him, and he never charged me! If he couldn't find any smoke, he'd come to me, and vice versa! It always worked out! We're still in touch, too. He was a great friend, and I wish he was here in TN with me, but he had to stay with his fam! Oh, well! I want to learn to airbrush my nails and get the equipment, but that will come later on! Got more important things to worry about right now, lol!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I give myself pedicures.I don't even bother doing my fingernails.I do to much cleaning with harsh chemicals for nails to stay pretty on my hands for too long.
My husband and I do all of the maintance on our vehicles.We've even changed out engines and transmissions.
We are in the process of building some sheds and a deck onto the back of the house.
We grow tomatoes,squash,watermelons,strawberries,and peppers.

We are very cheap and try not to spend money on anything that we don't have to.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

We do our oil/filter/whatnot changes on the car. When I first got my car I put a couple things in it like a drivers seat and new water reservoir. I don't have any nails cause I end up scratching myself. lol. I give everyone haircuts besides myself. I haven't got a garden in yet but we raise our own meat rabbits. Trim my own dogs nails. lol. Shampoo my own carpets. Make my own websites. I like to save money.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I get my eyebrows done once a month & hair every other... Nails I don't bother with, I trim them, file them & use clear nail polish. I hate messing around in the bathroom & am more of a tom boy. But I'm quite particular about my hair & eyebrows 

I've been contemplating getting my legs waxed. Because the few minutes it would take one weekend, overall would save me 8 weeks worth of shower time & water which pays off big in the end, to me... I tried an at home kit, made a HUGE mess & had an allergic reaction. I'd rather go to a professional that knows what their doing, keeping my bathroom & hands clean & sticky free 

It's the one thing that I do for myself for working so hard just to get some relaxing me time.

As far as car maintenance, My husbands an ASE certified mechanic so we're squared away there


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I've done a lot of my own tattoo work  I'm a bit special when it comes to cars and stuff so Ryan does all that. I have a friend that works in a salon so I trade he tat work for cut and dye when I need it.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I've done a lot of my own tattoo work  I'm a bit special when it comes to cars and stuff so Ryan does all that. I have a friend that works in a salon so I trade he tat work for cut and dye when I need it.


That's awesome - I would love to tattoo & trade out services. I have two but am unsure of getting more. There all ones I asked my artist to draw up then picked the one I like ... Though I'm a little unhappy with my rose - in retrospect the lines are a little too thick but overall am happy.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Cool! I'm glad to hear I'm not the only "el cheapo" on the board, lol! I do my nails b/c my real nails won't grow unless I have acrylic on em, but then when I take the acrylic off, they're weak and brittle and break off anyway. I'm very much a tomboy, too, but I do my nails short and thick, so my hands look nice, and I can still function. I've worked on vehicles with my nails, done construction and laid carpet with my nails, etc... been lucky enough to not ever break one, yet! Yet being the operative word, lol! *knock on wood*. I would love to have a garden, but no room in the apartment, lol! Maybe once we get a house and get settled... we'll see!


----------

